# Two wishing wells



## tel (Feb 26, 2012)

The first and the last.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 26, 2012)

guess you are not enjoying the wood working??
Tin


----------



## steamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Needs a drop bear!

 ;D


----------



## tel (Feb 26, 2012)

;D I was thinking more of a large rat up there in the rafters!

But no, not really Tin - I'm never real comfortable working wood plus this is on a pretty tight deadline - it's for my youngest daughter's wedding on the 10th! Pity they couldn't have given me a couple more weeks notice for it.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 26, 2012)

well I have been know to show up at weddings with traces of wood finish on my hands from the wedding present. In spite of plenty of warning. 
the last one was an iron shelf with a pine board. similar to this one 





IIRC I am up to three of these completed and delivered. A fourth one many of the pieces bent to shape. 
tin


----------



## tel (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice scroll work there Tin - perhaps I should have done this with scrolls and mesh.

On the home straight now, however, hope to get it right out of the way tomorrow


----------



## tel (Mar 1, 2012)

I am sooooo close to being done with this thing .... ;D


----------



## joe d (Mar 1, 2012)

Tel

Looks like you're getting the hang of that "wood" stuff.....
pretty soon you can get started on Mrs Tel's spinning wheel :hDe:

Cheers, Joe


----------



## krv3000 (Mar 1, 2012)

ooo will have to av one


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your daughter. 

You've set precedence now, everyone at the wedding will ask you to build one for them. Might as well work up the templates and jigs you will be needing.


----------



## hopeless (Mar 1, 2012)

to make sure I would never be asked again I would use a fruit crate, flattened kero tin roof, pipe uprights and a rusty bucket. Tell em its a rustic setting :big: :big:
A top job all the same Tel. I'm sure she will be proud of it and the dad that made it.
Pete


----------



## tel (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks blokes, it didn't come out too bad, but I will be glad to see the back end of it. 

As far as taking orders - FAT CHANCE! They can make their own (I had to)


----------



## Maryak (Mar 3, 2012)

tel,
Saw the weather reports for Bathurst district and I hope your well isn't full. They say 3/4 of NSW is flooded so I and I'm sure many others here hope you, your family and our other members are OK.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I'm about 30 km out of town, and we are pretty high, if not dry, here - about 20m above the creek, so if we go under so will a LOT of others.

My brother had to evacuate last night, he's not far from the Macquarie, on the wrong side of the levee bank.


----------



## steamer (Mar 3, 2012)

Be Safe Everyone!


Dave


----------



## tel (Mar 10, 2012)

OK - the wishing well has had its 15 minutes of fame, now it can be relegated to being a patio ornament





The 'appy couple look happy - they must have liked the well!


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 11, 2012)

Big congrats Tel. :bow: :bow:

Now you can get back to some real work, with real materials. *knuppel2* *knuppel2*


John


----------



## tel (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes indeed! And a huge relief that will be too. One other distraction to get clear first tho - the latest grandbaby is due to arrive any minute.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done!!!!!
Tin


----------

